
Poland will not accept refugees, they pose a threat to the country’s security - puppetmaster3
http://www.thenews.pl/1/10/Artykul/251850,Poland-will-not-accept-refugees-ruling-party-leader
======
YeGoblynQueenne
So now we have a number of countries that, like the UK, want to have the
benefits of being in the EU, but none of the responsibilities. If Poland
wanted its "sovereignty" why did it join the EU? Now that it's joined the EU,
why does it refuse to play by the rules?

Isn't it too late now to think about sovereignty, especially for the last two
batches of countries to join, long after the establishment of the current
trend for "ever closer union"?

